# Gaming-Monitor 24 Zoll für 200 EUR?



## Deralexander (13. Mai 2012)

*Gaming-Monitor 24 Zoll für 200 EUR?*

Hi,

tut mir Leid, dass ich wieder einen dieser "was soll ich mir kaufen??"-Threads aufmache, aber bei Monitoren gibt es soviele Modelle, dass ich sehr schnell die Übersicht verloren hab. Auch sagen mir die technischen Fakten relativ wenig, da ich bei Monitoren wenig Ahnung hab.
Jetzt zum Thema: Wie gesagt will ich mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen. Er sollte 24 Zoll groß sein, das Seitenverhältnis 16:9 haben und ca 200 EUR kosten. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?  Benutzen will ich ihn hauptsächlich zum StarCraft-2-spielen, also hauptsächlich fürs gamen. Ansonsten halt für Filme etc. Bei mir sind diese 2 Modelle in die engere Auswahl gekommen: 

-Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS (iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals EU)
-BenQ RL2450HT (BenQ RL2450HT, 24" schwarz (9H.L8GLB.HBE) | Geizhals Deutschland)

Was haltet ihr von den beiden? Oder würdet ihr einen ganz anderen empfehlen? Bei machen Kundenrezessionen des Iiyama stand, er würde arg wackeln, kann das bestätigt werden? Noch zu dem BenQ: Nein, ich will ihn nicht, weil er angeblich in Zusammenarbeit mit TSL gemacht wurde, sondern weil er eine gute Verarbeitung haben soll und die Leistung auch sehr gut sein soll .

Ich freue mich sehr über Antworten 
Alex


----------



## Xibit1990 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24 Zoll für 200 EUR?*

DEN hier
kostet bisschen mehr als 200 (222€) , aber eignet sich perfekt für gaming und sonstige anwedungen, da IPS-Technologie verbaut ist


----------



## Ryle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24 Zoll für 200 EUR?*

Boah, die Frage gabs ja noch nie...
Ich will mir morgen auch einen neuen bestellen und mach dann nen neuen Thread dazu auf und nenne ihn "Suche Gamingmonitor bis 200,99€". Painkiller rennt sicher schreiend im Kreis vor Freude weil er dann zum gefühlt 10²³²² mal die selben Monitore verlinken kann !


----------



## Blackjack89 (15. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, die Frage gabs ja noch nie...
> Ich will mir morgen auch einen neuen bestellen und mach dann nen neuen Thread dazu auf und nenne ihn "Suche Gamingmonitor bis 200,99€". Painkiller rennt sicher schreiend im Kreis vor Freude weil er dann zum gefühlt 10²³²² mal die selben Monitore verlinken kann !



Vielleicht macht er das ja wirklich gerne


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Monitor 24 Zoll für 200 EUR?*



Blackjack89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht er das ja wirklich gerne


 Eigentlich macht mir die Arbeit im Forum schon Spaß, aber manchmal schadet es sicher nicht, wenn man sich hier mal etwas genauer umschaut.  

@ TE

Hier die üblichen Empfehlungen:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

